
Show HN: Lunched, an app that makes it easy to have lunch with your teammates - briantem12
https://www.lunched.io/
======
sarcasmatwork
The site layout is messed up for me.. Buttons are way right.

So install an app, to vote on where to eat? This seems like more work. I use
skype messenger and message people. Its simple and does not require me to use
my phone and install another app.

------
smt88
What is not already easy about having lunch with teammates, why does this need
to be an app instead of a website, and what does it even do?

~~~
masonic
This app harvests everybody's phone contents (Cakendar, Contacts, and much,
much more). That's a profit center right there.

